# need brake caliper piston. help



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello

a friend of mine as done the favor of breaking the caliper piston of my front left caliper. i need to get a piston for the caliper. does anyone know where can i buy one ore any product reference?

ive found it in carid but i cant get any response from them. the brand they have is carlson with reference 7894. ive searched for this but i cant find any store with this in stock.

please help, i have no brakes...lol

thanks


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm at work but here's what I found:

- CarID will work just fine

- Advanced Auto Parts - Part #7894 - $18.99 - Factory Direct ONLY - Not Avail - Backordered

- O'Reilly - Full caliper only!!!
- Front $115.99 ($32 Core charge) Special Order
- Rear $95 ($65 Core charge) Special Order

Autozone - Full caliper only!!!
- Front $120 ($35 Core charge) 1-3 Days
- Rear - Isn't listed


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks for the help. the problem with carid is that i try to set up new account when in "confirm your email", i cant, dont know why, write the "@" in the email. only in email confirmation...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got through it to the payment section. Ensure your email address match otherwise you'll get that error.

Also, checkout as a guest don't create an account. The order details will be in your email as will the shipping details.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Check rock auto. 

With them an OEM caliper is 85 dollars. RockAuto Parts Catalog[ID]=0&ck[idlist]=0&ck[viewcurrency]=CAD&ck[PHP_SESSION_ID]=fi5ckso4h8ga7blumsha3raa67

I couldn't find a piston but I'm sure it's on there somewhere. However if you don't trust or can't find a piston a caliper replacement is very simple.

Best part of that caliper is it's OEM. Not sure what shipping will cost you though.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

eBay has stock calipers for under 100. Also how did your friend damage the stock one?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

he is a retarded. he grabbed a hammer and in a attempt to recoil the piston, he broke the piston in pieces...

ive found a piston in ebay Disc Brake Caliper Piston Front Centric 145.60013 | eBay

can anyone confirm if this will fit my cruze model?i have a european 2010 2.0 LT diesel 150hp. thanks


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't access Ebay at work! Are you in Europe? Guess my auto stores won't serve you much purpose...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Confirmation here will be difficult. Not a lot of people here with the euro 2.0 diesel but I really hope someone can help. Have you tried the dealership? Not sure if they sell rebuild kits. Definitely the wrong way to return the piston


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you have the 300mm spec rotors that will fit


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

yes, my cruze have 300m brake discs...so i guess that will fit right?i just wanna punch my friend...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

nosidefcp said:


> yes, my cruze have 300m brake discs...so i guess that will fit right?i just wanna punch my friend...


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

quick one, the brake caliper oem manufacturer is ATE brakes. the cruze brake caliper has a 60mm piston. i guess i can buy the piston in the links below to replace the damaged one since its a ATE 60mm piston, right?

Speedparts Sweden - Piston caliper ATE 60mm

Piston, brake caliper (ATE , 13.8110-6002.1): Parts - Bestpartstore.co.uk


----------

